# Ummm, who feels silly having bought a ton of xs Very Babys...



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

....me! Because mini-bug arrived last night at 9 lb. 4 oz.







And he's healthy and wonderful and wearing a PeeNut fluff nb fitted + PeeNut shell cover + matching shirt.


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

wow! congrats mama! big baby!

can't wait to see pics!

(i might be in the market for some xs vb's, lol, lmk!)


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!





























:














:







:





















:


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh my goodness!! Congrats!!








:




























:





















:





















:

I can't believe it's been 9 months already! And what a big boy! Way to go, mama!









Oh, and you can count me in as one willing to buy XS VBs off of you! :LOL Not for me though!







I have a friend who's due in October and recently decided to CD.









Enjoy your babymoon!


----------



## navygirl (Jun 3, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!







:


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

:








Congratulations!!!!! What a big boy!!!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Hooray! Congratulations!








:

~nick


----------



## JasonsMom (Apr 28, 2005)

Congratulations!! So happy for you!


----------



## carrietorgc (Sep 16, 2003)

Yippee!!!! I'm wondering if I will be in the same boat.....congratulations!!


----------



## meritodd1221 (Apr 4, 2005)

oh, many congrats, Angelica!!! How wonderful!!!


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

congrats! what a big boy, enjoy diapering your newborn!


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Congrats mama! Did you have your HB? I can't wait to see the NB fluff pictures!


----------



## Kindermama (Nov 29, 2004)

:














:
















Don't feel silly....I had 24 of those babies ....except my girly was 7#4oz


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## romansmum (Nov 12, 2003)

woooohoooo mama!!!!!!! congrats!


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats!!! I cant wait to see pics and hear about your diapering experience!!!

YAY!!!


----------



## akbrough (Mar 24, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!

I ended up selling almost half of my NB dipes becuase my little girl turned into a big chubby thighed girl! LOL


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

:








Congratulations!














:









Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## findingMYway (Jun 7, 2005)

Congratulations!

I never could tell how big mine would be, they were like this

First
8 lb 8 oz
and so on...
6 lb 9 oz
10 lb 8 oz
9 lb 7 oz
7 lb 11 oz

I gained the same with all of them. Exercised with number 4 only. I don't get it. I am kind of glad they didn't get bigger though. They have their own ideas of how big they need to be.







Too bad for your xs Very Baby collection though! lol!


----------



## anhaga (May 26, 2005)

Congrats on a healthy baby! So which nb diapers look like they'll fit best on a big nb?


----------



## Kewpie (Sep 21, 2004)

Yay!!!







Congratulations and welcome to the world mini-bug!!





















:

Many blessings to your family Angelica!!


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Fluffhead (Oct 30, 2004)

:LOL congratulations!!! cant wait to see pictures of the peenut fluff !! take care and enjoy your baby moon!!


----------



## mom2jerry (Nov 15, 2004)

YAY! Congratulations!!!


----------



## daysofelijah (Dec 4, 2004)

Conbratulations


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

:







:









Congrats!
Can't wait to see the cute baby & fluff pics!


----------



## Mum2girls (May 26, 2005)

:

Congratulations! and








to the mini bug


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Woohoo! Huge congratulations! I am so happy for you.














:







:







Enjoy that newborn sweetness and all that gorgeous fluff.


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl (Aug 24, 2003)

Congrats! Can't wait to see all the little baby fluff in action!!!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!
OH, I bet he is so cute in his peenut fluff! My last baby was 9 and a half pounds even, so I understand the shock of having a big baby!I'm so glad for both of you . Big babies are usually great at nursing!!!Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Congratulations Mama!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

Congrats!!! I KNEW you were going to go into labor since you said you were planning on going to the PO :LOL

That is so exciting- and WOW! You are such a tiny person and such a big baby!! I can't wait to see pics and hear your birth story!!


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

oooh, congratulations!!! i've been wondering when your new little one would arrive. happy babymoon!!!!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Congrats!! Welcome Baby! enjoy your Baby Moon!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

congratulations angelica! (I'm so glad I ran across this post







)

I can't wait to hear more--I didn't know you were planning a HB. and his name? I'll be watching for details when you're ready.

take care and enjoy your baby moon.









colleen


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























Welcome baby!!!









and congrats to to you and your family


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

:

Congratulations!!! Have a great babymoon!


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah for ANGELICA!!!

























































:
















i cant wait to see little S. i will let angelica tell his awsome name! Take care, rest and enjoy your baby moon


----------



## SaraMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Congrats! Take care of yourself! Enjoy your 'little' newborn!

By the way, we share the same birthday!


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh, congrats! How exciting! I don't know why, but this post totally caught me off guard! Enjoy your big healthy boy.


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats and welcome to the mini-bug! Enjoy your baby moon


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratulations on your healthy little boy!!!!!!!


----------



## MuhajibahMama (Sep 19, 2004)

Congratulatoins!


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Yeah Angelica!!!!!! I am so happy for you!! Mini Bug sounds like a very healthy little guy







. Enjoy your newborn and your babymoon - they go so fast







.


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

congratulations!!


----------



## jessgydesen (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!! Can't wait to hear the story!!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Congratulations!!~~~


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Congrats Angelica


----------



## MamaLeslie (Aug 15, 2004)

Congratulations!

I sewed 3 dozen of the tiny things, only to have a 10 lb baby!
:LOL
Enjoy your beauitiful little bundle!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Congrats mama!!!!





















: I hope the birth was everything you wanted it to be!! Welsome to the world mini bug!!!














:


----------



## samuelsmommy+3 (Aug 7, 2004)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imonion2 (Jun 21, 2003)

congratulations!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations! What a healthy big boy!


----------



## luv2*b*mom (Mar 24, 2004)

Awwww, sniff... CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! My baby girl will be 1 in a little over a week and I am mourning those newborn baby days!














How are YOU doing? CONGRATS AGAIN!


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

: Congratulations


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Awww congrats Angelica! Boy does 9 month fly by wowie!

You have big babies like me :LOL Luke was 9 lbs 4 oz but then again that was just over 2 yrs ago


----------



## sewingbarbj (Jun 15, 2004)

Congrats!
I had lots of cute tiny newborn stuff for my first who ended up being 10lbs 1/2 oz!
She looked like a stuffed sausage in the newborn night gown I brought her home in :LOL
Needless to say I only bought 3 month size for the next one!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

HE is big like my Stinker. :LOL How did the labor go? Newborn diapers were a wash for my boys too.


----------



## 3rosebuds (Jan 31, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! How exciting!

We didn't have much use for XS dipes here either


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

Congrats!! I can't wait to see your newborn fluff pics


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

:





















:







OH! How exciting!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Congratulations, Angelica! And welcome to the world, Mini-bug!







:







:







:







:


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh yay! Was the little bro born at home as planned? In the water? I still want to know what the official term for a male midwife is. Congratulations to Mama, Papa, and big brother Bugel. Please let me know if you post your birth story anywhere.

To keep this on topic... With Lola, we used a service for the first several months (the best shower gift we received!) so I didn't buy anything itty bitty. With Astrid, I was pretty conservative in my buying. I had half a dozen size 0 Kissaluvs, 1/2 dozen newborn Sugar Plum Babies, a dozen premie IPFs, and a dozen infant IPFs. I waited until late to get the fancy stuff.









Don't be too sad about all those XS dipes. You can either hold onto them should there be another baby in your future -or- you can sell 'em to fund more Precious Coverings purchases. :LOL


----------



## MomInFlux (Oct 23, 2003)

baby buggle!

Congratulations!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Mazel Tov!


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## heathenmom (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!














:














:









As the mom of a *big* baby myself (10 lbs. 9 oz. at birth), I understand your diapering dilemma! While we didn't start cd'ing until she was 10 months old, I had *several* packs of newborn sposies that were given to my neighbor for her preemie.

Happy babymoon!


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

CONGRATS!!







:


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Congrats mama!!






























:

I hope you had the birth you wanted


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Oh how wonderful! Happy Blessed day of your birth sweet boy


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## PinkPixie (Apr 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your new baby!














:

Hehehe... I just think it's funny 'cause my ds #2 was the exact same weight (9lbs. 4oz and 22" long) and by a year old he had trippled his weight and was 28 lbs !!!

At least he will fit in the XS diapers for a week or two







.

Happy babymoon


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Congratulations









Wow- what a big baby! Welcome to the world of multiple kids to diaper :LOL

What's the buggle think of him?


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Aw! Congratulations mama!






















Can't wait to hear which dipes are your favs!


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!







I have been looking for your posts everyday! :LOL


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
....me! Because mini-bug arrived last night at 9 lb. 4 oz.







And he's healthy and wonderful and wearing a PeeNut fluff nb fitted + PeeNut shell cover + matching shirt.









Congratulations Angelica & Family!














:


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

That's wonderful!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*























Oh, I just knew you had gone into labor! I actually came to check the board to see if you had posted anything! :LOL

I hope the birth was everything you wanted it to be.









And, maybe you should think of calling Mini-bug, Maxi-bug instead!









I hope you're feeling great. Take care of yourself and enjoy the newborn snuggles.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## Stormintheattic (Sep 27, 2004)

Congratulations Angelica and family!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Congrats Angelica!


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

:














:





















:





















:














:





















:


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Congrats!







(non-A)


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

Oh, hooray Angelica!!! Hooray to you, your dh, big brother and the debut of the mini-bug!!!!!

My itty-bitty stash isn't very large.... because my babies have come out quite large! But at least they'll fit for a bit -- so get your use out of them!! You can save the xs vb aios for all the babies you'll eventually have later


----------



## bklynmom04 (Dec 12, 2004)

congratulations! that's wonderful news!!!


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

congrats!!


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

Yay! Congratulations and enjoy your babymoon!


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

WONDERFUL! Congratulations! Good job!


----------



## J_Van (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh how wonderful! Congrats! The little one is stylin' already.


----------



## 2sweetgrrls (Apr 29, 2004)

Congratulations on your little (big!) man, mama!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...91#post3601791 --my birth story









Oh, and the buggle adores his mini.







Lots of naming body parts and kissing going on, very sweet.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Awww!!! Congrats mama!! That is sooo exciting! So glad he was healthy and you are doing well!








:

Give him a kiss for me!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

so, whats his name???


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh, if anyone wants to know his name, you can PM me and ask.







I don't post any real names of me and my family on public boards, for safety/privacy's sake.


----------



## nohomama (Jul 9, 2003)

So wait, Angelica isn't your real name??? But you look like an Angelica. You've just rocked my image of who you are. :LOL


----------



## lmonter (Feb 26, 2004)

Congratulations! That was a very sweet birth story too.









So can you give us a heads up when/if you put your XS VB's up for sale?

Lanna


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Congratulations Mama!!! What a big boy!!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nohomama*
So wait, Angelica isn't your real name??? But you look like an Angelica. You've just rocked my image of who you are. :LOL

I felt the same way.


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

she has been undercover for a long time now. Angelica has a beautiful name in real life and so do her little ones.

congrats again angelica!


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

oh not that angelica isnt a great name too. but you know how i want your real name for my DD that i will have someday


----------



## MAMichele (Jul 17, 2005)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

Congratulations!

I only have one VB AIO, and it's the ONLY dipe that fits and doesn't leak on my teeny DS. I'm kicking myself for not having MORE! :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nohomama*
So wait, Angelica isn't your real name??? But you look like an Angelica. You've just rocked my image of who you are. :LOL









: I guess I'm an incognito mama?







:
I figured most of the diaper mamas knew that since I buy/sell with all of you on the TP all the time and you guys see my name on the labels, but I guess I haven't bought from or sold to ALL of you yet.







I don't mean to be all 'hollywood starlet' about my identity, but I have personal reasons for feeling better this way.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*







: I guess I'm an incognito mama?







:
I figured most of the diaper mamas knew that since I buy/sell with all of you on the TP all the time and you guys see my name on the labels, but I guess I haven't bought from or sold to ALL of you yet.







I don't mean to be all 'hollywood starlet' about my identity, but I have personal reasons for feeling better this way.









It's okay, Juliacat isn't my real name either. :LOL


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat*
It's okay, Juliacat isn't my real name either. :LOL

:LOL

Angelica-
I do actually remember not putting "angelica" on the label when i mailed you that downey advanced so long ago....and now their discontinuing it.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

So is Angelica the Clark Kent side or the Superman side? (I knew it wasn't your real name though :LOL)


----------



## kath (Aug 6, 2004)

congratulations!!! such wonderful news.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spatulagirl*
So is Angelica the Clark Kent side or the Superman side? (I knew it wasn't your real name though :LOL)









: I dunno.







I guess Angelica is the crunchy side of me showing blatantly here on MDC, whereas IRL I think people wouldn't get that about me from first glance.







I tend to wear makeup, have my hair professionally highlighted/cut often, carry a designer bag, so I think I surprise people when I start talking about my non-mainstream ways.








:LOL


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow! Congratulations, Angelica (or whoever you are







)! Welcome to the world, mini bug.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Thread closed due to off topic posting. If you wish to congratulate Angelica, please feel free to do so in her thread in the Homebirth or August 2005 forums or in PMs.


----------

